# baricentro dei trefoli



## quasar

Scusate la domanda elementare, ma come si dice baricentro? (più nel dettaglio "baricentro dei trefoli")
centro de gravedad de cordones?
Grazie!


----------



## 0scar

El _baricentro_ es el punto donde se corta las _cuerdas_ y coincide con el _centro de gravedad_ de una figura irregular. En una circunferencia es el centro de la misma, salvo omisión u error.


----------



## gatogab

Sería *esto*  pero no confundirlo con *con esto*  otro.


----------



## infinite sadness

Baricentro in spagnolo si dice baricentro.


----------



## quasar

grazie a tutti!!


----------



## honeyheart

quasar said:


> Scusate la domanda elementare, ma come si dice baricentro? (più nel dettaglio "baricentro dei trefoli")
> centro de gravedad de cordones?


Pero, ¿qué es "trefoli"? No lo encuentro en el diccionario, y no entiendo su traducción como "cordones".


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Pero, ¿qué es "trefoli"? No lo encuentro en el diccionario, y no entiendo su traducción como "cordones".


 
Yo encontré:
Trefolo = hebra.


----------



## Montesacro

honeyheart said:


> Pero, ¿qué es "trefoli"? No lo encuentro en el diccionario, y no entiendo su traducción como "cordones".


 
Quasar non ci ha fornito molto contesto...
Se si riferiva ai trefoli in acciaio, allora:
Trefoli = _torones (de acero, por ejemplo para el hormigón pretensado)_


----------



## gatogab

Montesacro said:


> Trefoli = _torones (de acero, por ejemplo para el hormigón pretensado)_


 
¿Es *'torones'* el plural de *'torón'*?

De ser así, he encontrado sólo esto:



> _torón.
> _1. m. Quím. Uno de los productos de la desintegración del torio.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _torón _
> nombre masculino
> quím Isótopo radiactivo del radón.


 
y no encuentro el nexo.


----------



## Montesacro

gatogab said:


> ¿Es *'torones'* el plural de *'torón'*?


 
Sì. Guarda qua , per esempio.
Piccolo estratto:

El acero de presfuerzo es un cable denominado 
​​_torón_, compuesto de seis alambres dispuestos en forma helicoidal sobre uno central, con un 
paso uniforme no menor de doce ni mayor de dieciséis veces el diámetro nominal del torón.​


E alleghiamo anche una foto di questi benedetti trèfoli..


----------



## gatogab

Montesacro said:


> El acero de presfuerzo es un cable denominado
> ​​_torón_, compuesto de seis alambres dispuestos en forma helicoidal sobre uno central, con un
> paso uniforme no menor de doce ni mayor de dieciséis veces el diámetro nominal del torón.​


 
Muy parecidos a los cables de Alta Tensión Eléctrica.

PD...non sono riuscito a leggere tutto il doc pdf, quindi ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## honeyheart

La palabra era "tr_è_folo" y yo buscaba "tref_ò_lio"...


----------



## quasar

I trefoli sono delle grandi "corde" di acciaio che servono per la precompressione delle travi in calcestruzzo, li ho sempre chiamati "cordones" perchè così li chiamano i prefabbricatori spagnoli che ho avuto il piacere di incontrare...(poi non so se è meglio torones, ma mi hanno sempre capito). Era la parola baricentro che mi lasciava qualche dubbio 

Quanto al contesto, è un pallino su un grafico....


----------



## kreiner

quasar said:


> Quanto al contesto, è un pallino su un grafico....


----------



## 0scar

quasar said:


> I trefoli sono delle grandi "corde" di acciaio che servono per la precompressione delle travi in calcestruzzo, li ho sempre chiamati "cordones" perchè così li chiamano i prefabbricatori spagnoli che ho avuto il piacere di incontrare...(poi non so se è meglio torones, ma mi hanno sempre capito). Era la parola baricentro che mi lasciava qualche dubbio


 
Baricentro=centroide=centro de gravedad
Cordones=barras=torones
Acá hay un diálogo sobre el asunto:
http://www.hispacad.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=70511&sid=9beaba21a80505ea4693c5e85e3c1845


----------



## quasar

Link interessante, grazie Oscar!


----------

